# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Рисунки самолетов, вертолетов, боевой техники

## fulcrum

Кто увлекается названными выше делами? Есть такие люди? :roll:

----------


## Kasatka

а кто автор этих рисунков?

----------


## fulcrum

Собсно говоря я! Не надо меня ругать я начинающий, если можно выразится художник. :oops:

----------


## Kasatka

да не.. =) ругать нельзя никогда за рисунки

понравился проход сухого под мостом =) Лихо! =)

----------


## fulcrum

Спасибо!

----------


## fulcrum

Да кстати насчет Су-27 под мостом-это я увидел при установке, по моему "Фланкера 2,5" там при установке скриншоты показывают, но я изменил "декорации" но идея оттуда.  :)

----------


## IGN

Хоршая тема.А что, можно присылать свои рисунки? :oops:

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Хоршая тема.А что, можно присылать свои рисунки? :oops:


Ну и вопрос! Не можно, а нужно! Лучшие мы опубликуем на нашем главном сайте :-)

----------


## fulcrum

Мистер IGN присылайте свои рисунки буду только рад!!!(думая не только я!)

----------


## IGN

Хорошо, отсканирую и пришлю.Постараюсь быстро :roll:

----------


## fulcrum

Ну и хорошо!  :D

----------


## fulcrum

А я вижу мои рисуночки расходятся-и это не может не радовать!!  :Wink:

----------


## Евгений (ZQi)

Орион.

----------


## fulcrum

Кстати вот еще!

----------


## fulcrum

Воистину крутой орион!


> Орион

----------


## fulcrum

Еще вот. Вчера нарисовал! Простите за бональность -Су-27

----------


## Nazar

Забавно, улыбнуло :)  :)  :)

----------


## fulcrum

Всмысле вспышка? Кстати фотал без вспышки! Лампа наверное!

----------


## fulcrum

Скоро буду рисовать Ту-22М3 и МиГ-25РБТ, как думаете в какой технике-пастель, уголь или карандаш?

----------


## fulcrum

Вот обещанный МиГ-25РБТ

----------


## fulcrum

Ту-22М3

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

нодо будет тетрадки найти и свои выложу, любил на уроках рисавать :)

----------


## fulcrum

> нодо будет тетрадки найти и свои выложу, любил на уроках рисавать


Хы-хы, наш человек!!! У меня предков третью неделю хотят в школу вызвать (училка английского) у меня в тетради есть и "Еврофайтер, и Су-34 и МиГ-29 и ПЛ "Акула", а ей эт видимо не очень нравится. Как то ее спросили "А как вы определяете тетрадь этого ученика, там же неподписано?"
-"А вы знаете там у него автоматы пулеметы, вертолеты, так что проблем не возникает."

----------


## Zaraza

Вот, раскопал кое-что из моих тетрадей и блокнотов. Все рисовалось "из головы", т.е. без фотографий или картинок, поэтому - определенные корявости. Так-как все это рисовал еще в младенческом возрасте, то просьба - насчет бортовых, серийных номеров, расположения и количества иллюминаторов и т.д. и т.п. не бурчать.

----------


## Zaraza

Еще

----------


## Zaraza

И еще...

----------


## Zaraza

Карандашные рисунки ...

----------


## Zaraza

Опять

----------


## Zaraza

Ну и напоследок, совсем недавние, нарисованные в Фотошопе.

----------


## vovic1

Тоже похвалюсь.
http://vovic.webs.com.ua

----------


## fulcrum

Круто, кстати vovik, это вы где в фотошопе? Да, еще Zaraza, а те рисунки точно карандашные? а то слишком на худ. уголь смахивают, а что вы когда рисовали у вас даже чертежей небыло? Это вот так-то с "пустой головы"?

----------


## Zaraza

> ...Да, еще Zaraza, а те рисунки точно карандашные? а то слишком на худ. уголь смахивают...


Точно карандашные. Просто, если вытащить грифель из цангового карандаша и рисовать плоско, всей его длиной, то получится эффект, похожий на уголь. Кроме этого, кое-какие места "нарисованы" резинкой. Еще можно измельчить тот-же грифель в пыль, и, набирая эту пыль на палец, растирать на рисунке. Тоже получится "угольный" эффект. Кстати, чем грубее бумага (или поверхность, на которой лежит бумага), тем сильнее будут выглядеть эффекты.




> ...а что вы когда рисовали у вас даже чертежей небыло? Это вот так-то с "пустой головы"?


Вообще-то с "пустой головы" рисовать не получится. С "пустой головы" практически ничего не получится...
Когда рисовал те рисунки, которые нарисованы шариковой ручкой и карандашом - не было никаких чертежей. Просто разглядывал до посинения все, что летало над моим домом ("невооруженными" глазами и в подзорную трубу), и при любой возможности ехал в аэропорт еще смотреть. Потом, приходил домой и рисовал по памяти все что увидел. Конечно, сперва все получалось ужасно коряво, но со временем, чем больше смотрел, тем больше запоминалась форма и пропорции и получалось уже менее коряво...
Фотошопные рисунки сделаны на основе чертежей, которые делал сам, используя уже существующие чертежи, но попутно добавляя детали и исправляя ошибки. Кстати, до тошнотвория нудная, но необходимая работа.

----------


## Йиржи

Спасибо за выставленные рисунки. Все очен&#180;понравилис&#180;, особенно Ан-24 на старте!

----------


## fulcrum

Вот "Еврофайтер" из тетр. по географии...

----------


## Холостяк

У нас в части один офицер картины аэрографом рисовал на плексе. Тема похожая - самолеты в небе. Рисунок наносил с обоих сторон оргстекла и получался объемный вид. Шикарно выглядели!

----------


## fulcrum

> У нас в части один офицер картины аэрографом рисовал на плексе. Тема похожая - самолеты в небе. Рисунок наносил с обоих сторон оргстекла и получался объемный вид. Шикарно выглядели!


...находчивый однако.. :) 
P.S. а сфотографировать как нибудь можно? Очень уж хочется посмотреть.

----------


## An-Z

> Вот обещанный МиГ-25РБТ


 А из чего видно, что это именно рбТ? и что у него с нижними "губами" воздухозаборников?

 :lol: А над Ан-72 вы поработали сильнее, чем бог над черепахой.. где го киль? Почитайте уроки Юрия Тепсуркаева..  поглядите фотографии..

----------


## fulcrum

Согласен, недоработал. в следующий раз буду внимательнее.

----------


## fulcrum

А почему же на этой теме не открыть подтему-скриншоты из игр по авиации, там...Lock On например? :)

----------

И вот еще Ил-86...

----------

Эт был я *fulcrum*

----------

Hello from france  ! 
Might be interested by that !! http://aviation-illustree.forumactif.com/index.forum

----------


## fulcrum

Thanks from Russia!!

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Немного графики из ч/б серии

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Еще...

----------


## И еще.

Еще два рисунка никак не уходят. Попробую позже.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Еще из очень раннего

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Не "докрутил бочку", исправляю..

----------


## Йиржи

Рисунки самолетов 2. мировой войны мне очен понравилис. Спасибо!

----------


## Kasatka

Здоровские рисунки! Супер! Спасибо!

----------


## маска

Не судите строго - рисовал еще в школе,прямо на уроках,страшно вспомнить сколько лет назад. :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Не судите строго - рисовал еще в школе,прямо на уроках,страшно вспомнить сколько лет назад.


Ну раз Су-27 и Миг-29 изображены , то и не так давно это было , максисум двадцать лет назад. Хотя все-же срок. :Smile:

----------


## маска

Можно определить год - вот "выход" Квочура на Фарнборо.
Но больше тянуло на космическую тематику.

----------


## маска

Продолжение.Когда училка по физике забрала тетрадь и пошла к директору,я испугался,но ничего - вернул, попросил правда,что бы не на уроках.  :Smile:

----------


## маска

До кучи к остальным.

----------


## fulcrum

А, по-моему, классно! :Smile:

----------


## маска

Продолжение мучений  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Юрий

Мучения выходят очень даже симпатичные! :Smile:

----------


## маска

Слова с крайней картинки оказались,к сожалению, пророческими  :Frown:

----------


## Grimm_brother

Маска, спасибо за рисунки - вспомнил свои школьные годы. В середине-конце восмидесятых как раз получилось, что в течение достаточно короткого времени вышли в свет такие красавцы как проект ВЕГА, Руслан, Мрия, Энергия-Буран  и в конце моих школьных лет Су-27 и МиГ-29. То не было, не было и тут на тебе - как горох посыпались:-) Было полное ощущение что еще немного и "кирдык твоей Америке" :-) (с)  Ну и конечно мы их рисовали только к сожалению всё это не сохранилось

----------


## маска

Там кстати,на обратной стороне рисунка с камикадзе ,был сочинен и стишок.Приведу коротенкий отрывок,для полноты оЧучений  :Smile:  
""Дал штурвал от себя,- заревел ТТУ
В грудь осколок свинца я поймал на лету.
Только им не свернуть,- я в отвесном пике
Ворох жизней зажал в своей мертвой руке !
Не спасут ни молитва,ни бронеколпак
Я огненным смерчем вонзаю свой флаг !
Развеется дым,и сомкнется вода,
Божественным ветром лечу сквозь года.
Потомок далекий пусть сложит стихи,
И я к вам вернусь,всем смертям вопреки !""

----------


## маска

Авиа-космические системмы будущего  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Юрий

Уважаемый Маска! С удовольствием прочитал стихи и посмотрел миниатюры. 
Учитывая переселение душ, грешным делом подумал, а не были ли Вы камикадзе в прошлом?!  :Biggrin:

----------


## маска

Главное что бы не стать им в будущем,а то говорят все движется по спирали  :Rolleyes:

----------


## fulcrum

Это определенно круто!

----------


## Helix

Увидел эту тему и вспомнил, что у отца в деревне еще сохранились несколько моих рисунков со школьной поры(30-летней давности), когда я пробывал впервые работать маслом (краски покупал для замешивания в белую нитру - красить модели). Рисовал по фотографиям из "Зарубежного военного обозрения". Нарисовал порядка 10 рисунков и все на этом прекратил свое "художество", вот все, что осталось - остальные разошлись по друзьям в конце 70-х. Благо отец эти сохранил, правда в сарае для дров :).

----------


## Богатырский 292

> Благо отец эти сохранил, правда в сарае для дров :).


И правильно сделал!!! 
Хорошие рисунки и тема  Очень хорошая!

----------


## fulcrum

Да маслом зашибись, офигенно крутые рисунки особенно Ф-14!

----------


## fulcrum

А вот интересно-есть вузы в которых факультет типа "дизайн военной техники"? А то я недавно листал "Технику-молодежи" и там был рассказ дизайнера про формирование облика самолета 5 ого поколения. Может кто нибудь знает про что нибудь подобное? Если да-выложите пожалуйста ссылочку, уж очень интересно!

----------


## Любомирский

Я тоже этим рисованием немного страдаю. Я не художник, сильно не пинать:

----------


## Любомирский

Ну и ещё парочку фантазий на тему авиация будущего.
Интересно было б у спецов узнать какой из этих агрегатов можно дальше развивать?

----------


## fulcrum

У мнея немного свеженьких есть.

----------


## fulcrum

Там есть несколько повторок-за это извиняюсь.

----------


## Юрий

Да это же, очень хорошо! Спасибо! Если есть, что еще, выкладывайте!!! :Smile:

----------


## fulcrum

Ну и еще немного.

----------


## fulcrum

И последние летние рисунки:

----------


## fulcrum

Вот два рисунка (из тетради физики и английского), правда в меру стремненькие. :Redface:

----------


## Любомирский

Из последних художеств: 
Жаль чернила на нос ляпнули, получился неплохо

----------


## fulcrum

Вчерашний "мираж" созданный на литературе.

----------


## fulcrum

"Дельта -4" в нагрузку к детищу "Дассо".

----------


## Любомирский

Вот из свеженького

----------


## fulcrum

> Вот из свеженького


 МиГ-23? или 25-ый?

----------


## Любомирский

Не занаю даже. Рисовал нос Су-15, а что вышло....

----------


## fulcrum

Воздухозаборник явно МиГовский на 23 смахивает.

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

> Воздухозаборник явно МиГовский на 23 смахивает.


А мне он вобще Су-24 напоминает, не считая кабины.

----------


## Любомирский

Су-24 это следующая серия. У меня чего-то хорошо только носы выходят. Всё остальное - как будто не я рисовал. Может к РЛС тянет  :Smile:

----------


## маска

Нашел в своих бумагах.Это нарисовано где то 80-е года прошлого века."Беркут" отдыхает.

----------


## fulcrum

> Нашел в своих бумагах.Это нарисовано где то 80-е года прошлого века."Беркут" отдыхает.


 Ага, точно! :Smile:

----------


## Любомирский

Делать было нечего, дело было .....

----------


## fulcrum

И у меня свеженький 1144 (киров) в данном случае "Адмирал Лазарев" правда без б/н. Просто не знаю как выделить "090" на бледно сером фоне.

----------


## маска

Вообще то рисовать самолеты довольно легко.Проводиш пару плавных линий,и практически рисунок готов.Можно рисовать чуть ли не отрывая ручку от бумаги-одним движением.Животных,к примеру, рисовать сложнее.

----------


## balu109

братцы, а это считается? - http://10f.ru/gallery/album/9897.html
тоже рисунки, типа как...

----------


## Любомирский

где-то я уже это видел

----------


## Любомирский

вот из свеженького

----------


## fulcrum

О, товарищ Любомирский, здраствуйте! Щаз отсканирую-кучу нового и старого выложу!!! Кстати прикольный самолетик который с воздухозаборниками наверху! Я правда нечто похожее в "Технике-молодежи" по моему видел.

----------


## fulcrum

Вот собственно и рисунки. Просьба сильно не шпынять. Публикую вперемешку и то что рисовал вчера на физике и то что рисовал 3 года назад. Есть повторки, но сейчас отсканированные а не отфотканные, что улучшает представление о рисунке, так как качество лучше, впрочем все не такие уж хорошие. :Redface:

----------


## fulcrum

И вот еще.....

----------


## fulcrum

и еще.......

----------


## fulcrum

И последние...

----------


## Любомирский

Технику-молодежи у нас достать трудно (да и дорого). А рисовал это дело, когда прочитал статью про Т-4 (на аватаре) и его дальнейшие перспективные разработки.
Понравились рисунок с грачём и хорнетом на палубе. И як-38, если без вот этого дорисовывания его пространственного маневра, то супер.

----------


## Любомирский

Вот ещё один. Свободного времени для рисования всё меньше  :Frown:

----------


## fulcrum

Вот еще все что корабли - мои. [HTML]http://www.navy.ru/PCandmobile/pictures/index.htm[/HTML]

----------


## Flicker

Вот мои "пять копеек", из тех, что не стыдно показать.))
Правда, всё это "домыслы и фантастика".

----------


## маска

> Вот еще все что корабли - мои. [HTML]http://www.navy.ru/PCandmobile/pictures/index.htm[/HTML]


А это мои художества на тему двухпалубных авианосцев катамаранного типа.  :Smile:   :Cool:

----------


## Любомирский

Катамараны вообще интересная тема.

----------


## fulcrum

> А это мои художества на тему двухпалубных авианосцев катамаранного типа.


 Недавно узнал про подводный авианосец это еще смелее чем катамаранный. :Wink:

----------


## Любомирский

у меня кстати была такая мысль, такое нарисовать (осуществить - вряд-ли,однако размеры должны поражать воображение)

----------


## маска

> у меня кстати была такая мысль, такое нарисовать (осуществить - вряд-ли,однако размеры должны поражать воображение)


По сравнению с дизельным луноходом,который испытывался в свое время,это не так уж поразительно. :Smile:

----------


## bosun

А еще есть ресунок в книге про КБ Бериева, Авианосца-Экраноплана.

Вот это воистину "Русский Размер"

----------


## Любомирский

Я вот более приземленное нарисовал.все равно творчество приходит наплывами.

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

Наконец я поборол облом, и достал сканер)))

Рисовалось, как и у многих в школе, на уроках химии... на малюсеньких клаптиках бумаги, очень быстро и по памяти естественно, так что не сильно табуретками кидайтесь))




Но это так, от нефиг делать...
Были конечно намного серьезней рисунки :Cool: , но увы найти их сейчас нереально(((

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

Вот еще:

----------


## fulcrum

Лагг-3 прикольный! Я вот недавно "Цусиму" дочитал и чиркнул "Изумруд" и "аврору".
http://www.navy.ru/PCandmobile/pictures/index.htm

----------


## Антон

Вот-когда то рисовал для Локона.Надоели стандартные окраски :Cool:

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

> Вот-когда то рисовал для Локона.Надоели стандартные окраски


А по подробней можно? А то мне тоже надоело на МиГарях со звездами летать - хочется нашего украинского :Rolleyes: .

----------


## Антон

> А по подробней можно? А то мне тоже надоело на МиГарях со звездами летать - хочется нашего украинского.


Поподробней изложи.Что надо нарисовать?

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

> Поподробней изложи.Что надо нарисовать?


Хочу сделать украинские скины для МиГ-29, Су-27 и Су-25. 
На МиГ уже нашел в нете неплохой скин: http://www.ukrfalcons.com/index.php?...p13_fileid=136
Но у меня не выходит загрузить его в игру.

А вообще хотелось бы вообще узнать алгоритм создания/редактирования скина(например в Ил-2 надо просто в папку со скинами .bmp зайти и рисовать что угодно, а вот в ЛокОне такого нет :Frown:  :Confused: ).

----------


## Антон

Скины устанавливать очень,просто если в архиве лежат файлы с расширением bmp, то чтоб установить скин нужно скппировать файлыв директорию: Lock On 1.1\Bazar\TempTextures
если в архиве лежат файлы с расширением cdds то:
1) скопируйте этот  файл в Lock On 1.1\Bazar\world
2)Открыть файл (обычным блокнотом) graphics.CFG (Lock On 1.1\Config)
3)Найти строку common = ".\\Bazar\\Effects\\EffectTexturesTGA.cdds";
4)Ниже неё прописать следующие:
 common = ".\\Bazar\\название_скина";
Например если файл скина называется Su-25.cdds, то написать надо следующие: 
common = ".\\Bazar\\World\\Su-33.cdds";
Только надо помнить что добавление новых скинов возможно только для СУ-25Т,С-130,Ф-18А/С,для старых только замена
А вообще по окраскам ЛА лучше сюда: 
http://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=16217

----------


## Дмитрий Терехов

А вот и мой рисунок

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

*Антон*, все сделал как вы написали, но теперь на самолях вообще нету скинов(они полностью серые), и к тому же на карте суша не отображается(только голубой фон и усл. обозначения). Что делать?


Кстати, у меня не Горячие скалы, а обычный ЛО.

----------


## Дмитрий Терехов

> Вот еще:


Вот только рисуй поточнее - выдерживай пропорции и т. д. И ещё фона не хватает. А так - неплохо.
Замечание к ЛаГГ-3 - сдвинь кабину чуть подальше от носа.

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

*Дмитрий Терехов*, дело в том, что в отличии от участников этой темы, я рисую параллельно с каким-то другим делом и полностью по памяти. 
Если сесть, и целенаправлено порисовать, тогда можна и о пропорциях подумать, и о фоне, и о деталировке...

----------


## Дмитрий Терехов

> [B]  я рисую параллельно с каким-то другим делом и полностью по памяти.


Извини, вот этого не знал.
Как хоть мой рисунок?

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

Классно, но мне больше нравятся рисунки, в которых "главный герой" - самолет, а у тебя - славный советский летчик...
Классная была бы иллюстрация для какого-нибудь рассказа про войну в детской литературе.

----------


## Бомбер

Делал ген.уборку в комнате, отыскал в шкафу старенький походный блокнотик..  :Smile: 
Самолетов там осталось мало - фантом и флакон, есть еще парусники - могу показать, если заинтересуетесь  :Wink:

----------


## Бомбер

Да, кстати..
Нынче рисую в фотошопе, все больше скины для Ил-2  :Smile:

----------


## Антон

> Да, кстати..
> Нынче рисую в фотошопе, все больше скины для Ил-2


Неплохо.ВАм привет от скинодела для ЛО/DCS :Smile: 



> Антон, все сделал как вы написали, но теперь на самолях вообще нету скинов(они полностью серые), и к тому же на карте суша не отображается(только голубой фон и усл. обозначения). Что делать?
> Кстати, у меня не Горячие скалы, а обычный ЛО.


Странно.Всё должно работать.Судя по симптомам,вы срорее всего допустили ошибку в файле graphics.CFG-он отвечает за текстуры.Советую переустановить игру

----------


## Антон

> Да, кстати..
> Нынче рисую в фотошопе, все больше скины для Ил-2


Вот пара моих работ,только доделывать времени нет(грязь надо нарисовать)
279 ОКИАП, 2 Эск., б/н 80
Т-10К-1
Т-10К-2
Ну и как вариант "За дальний поход"+Якорь "За посадки"

----------


## Nazar

> Вот пара моих работ,только доделывать времени нет(грязь надо нарисовать)
> 279 ОКИАП, 2 Эск., б/н 80
> Т-10К-1
> Т-10К-2
> Ну и как вариант "За дальний поход"+Якорь "За посадки"



Красиво , но у меня вопросы есть ( если все это конечно для серьезного дела делается )
1) Б/н 80 не совсем верно расположение камуфляжных пятен
2) Т-10К-1 был с б/н 37
3) И почему знак "За ДП" и отметки о посадках на носу ? :Confused: 
И кстати , знак за 68 посадок и три дальних похода , на б/н 60.

----------


## Антон

> Красиво , но у меня вопросы есть ( если все это конечно для серьезного дела делается )
> 1) Б/н 80 не совсем верно расположение камуфляжных пятен
> .


Тэээкс.Можно поподробнее? Я старался сделать максимально точно.Вроде всё должно быть точно



> 2) Т-10К-1 был с б/н 37.


Я знаю.посто когда в редакторе собирал звено ему достался этот б/н(он был вторым ведомым)



> 3) И почему знак "За ДП" и отметки о посадках на носу ?


К сожалению из-за особенности этой модели разместить знаки около воздухозаборников нельзя.Одна текстуа используется как для левой так и для правой части самолёта, т.е. если нарисовать в этом месте знак, с одной стороны будет нормально а сругой надпись будет с права налево.Нос самолёта -самое оптимальное место




> И кстати , знак за 68 посадок и три дальних похода , на б/н 60.


Мальнькое авторское отступление от оригинала. :Smile: Хотелось придать самолёту "живности"

----------


## Nazar

> Тэээкс.Можно поподробнее? Я старался сделать максимально точно.Вроде всё должно быть точно


Да я же не говорю , что непохоже  :Smile: , наоборот , просто есть маленькие неточности . Я не силен в компьютерной графике , но уверен , что эта работа заслуживает уважения . А неточности , пусть и незначительные , будут всегда . 
Во-первых , я выкладывал далеко не все фото этого борта . Вы видимо опирались на них и на другие фото , но сравните расположение голубого пятна под пилоткой, относительно звезды , у Вас получилось как в инструкции к Бегемотовской декали , в жизни несколько иначе . Но это придиризмы.



> К сожалению из-за особенности этой модели разместить знаки около воздухозаборников нельзя.Одна текстуа используется как для левой так и для правой части самолёта, т.е. если нарисовать в этом месте знак, с одной стороны будет нормально а сругой надпись будет с права налево.Нос самолёта -самое оптимальное место


А разве расположив эмблему на одном борту , обязательно , что-бы она была и на другом ? , разве нельзя ее вовсе ликвидировать по правому борту?

----------


## Любомирский

Вот от меня еще по теме.

----------


## маска

ПАК ДА,"перезагрузка".Не принимайте близко к сердцу. :Rolleyes:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> ПАК ДА,"перезагрузка".Не принимайте близко к сердцу.


 :Wink:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Любомирский

Вот еще немного. Рисовал - что в голову пришло.

----------


## Антон

*1)Часть: Ка-50*
1)"Морской" КА-50
2)Сделанный на основе камуфляжа грузинского Ми-24

http://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.ph...0&d=1244216743
http://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.ph...1&d=1244216765
http://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.ph...2&d=1244216780
http://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.ph...4&d=1246120492
http://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.ph...5&d=1246120509
http://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.ph...6&d=1246120523

3)Ка-50 "Терминатор"
http://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.ph...9&d=1247254052
http://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.ph...8&d=1247253988
http://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.ph...7&d=1247253976
http://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.ph...6&d=1247253960
http://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.ph...5&d=1247253930
http://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.ph...4&d=1247253910

----------


## Антон

*2 Часть: UH-60,* 
http://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.ph...9&d=1243084960
http://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.ph...5&d=1243084851
http://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.ph...6&d=1243084865
http://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.ph...7&d=1243084879
*Ми-24*
http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/2277/13700118.jpg
http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/5042/54379651.jpg
http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/778/75504120.jpg
http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/9865/36535755.jpg

----------


## sab500

Добавлю своего творчества

----------


## sab500

Еще немного.

----------


## sab500

что-то не получается больше одного файла присоединить

----------


## sab500

МиГ25р в моей модификации

----------


## sab500

Все рисунки сделал в училище, хотя я вообще-то "пехота"

----------


## Антон

Красиво! С Миг23 особенно хорошо получилось :Smile:

----------


## ZaSlon

Мои 3 копейки. Рисовал лет 10 назад. Первый рисунок - по мотивам документальной фотографии в каком-то журнале. С 23-м февраля всех!

----------


## Мигарь

Картины С.Коновалова

----------


## Мигарь

С.Коновалов

----------


## Мигарь

С.Коновалов

----------


## Любомирский

С Ту-16 очень понравился.

----------


## Мигарь

Миг-15 бьёт Сейбр С.Коновалов

----------


## Мигарь

Су-22 художник С.Коновалов

----------


## Мигарь

Художник С.Коновалов

----------


## Мигарь

Картина посвящена стрелку Ил-2, экипаж погиб в 1944 в прибалтике.

----------


## gigzon

Не знаю, как вам, но мне этот рисунок пришелся очень по душе. Парень действительно умеет грамотно рисовать! 
Видеофрагмент - отрывок из док. фильма о МиГ-29.

----------


## Павел1988

Ну, раз такое дело..

----------


## А.Е.В.

Хочется видеть как пара Ту 160 запускают крылатые ракеты в сопровождении Су 27 (более естествение что-ли). Где нибудь в стратосфере или на закате :Cool:

----------


## fb-111

вот такие рисунки мы заказали художнику из Питера  Ольге Павловой.

----------

